# Sexy Leather!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I can get away with this cause Galco doesn't make holsters for my pistol.:smt083
After shopping the net for weeks I ended up ordering 2 Don Hume holsters for my Ruger P345. There are some pretty fancy rigs out there but they come with really fancy prices too. I'm still experimenting with diffrent carry options and I don't want any hundred doller plus closet queens. I'm really pleased with both and they fit my pistol like a dream. They are both press formed to the shape of the pistol but it doesn't show real well in the pictures. Both are light weight but sturdy.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I have some Don Hume holsters (and some Galcos) and have found the Don Humes (and the Galcos) to be quality holsters at a decent price. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I have some Don Hume holsters (and some Galcos) and have found the Don Hume's to be quality hollsters at a decent price. :smt023


I agree with Charlie. I got three Don Hume holsters and I am more than pleased with all three:mrgreen:. I have two Galcos and a two belts and I am also pleased with them:mrgreen:. Now I got a bunch of junk that I have bought over the years at guns shows and what not.:smt076 I don't mind waiting for quality.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a Don Hume on order.... 4-5 days I think til it ships, through Midway.

Pics soon.

Jeff


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm really high on the open top belt holster. It just seems perfect. It does a fantastic job of hiding the shape of the gun under a long tee shirt as long as I get the holster in the right position to tuck the butt of the gun in against my back. I haven't fooled with the IWB yet. I'll most likely try it out this weekend if I can find a pair of pants that are loose enough in my wardrobe. I ordered up a Bianchi B5 belt for the holsters. I've never in my life spent more than $12.95 for a belt so spending $35.00 was like I'd gone nuts or something. I tell you what though! It IS the nicest belt I've ever owned. I'm not sure if it's worth that much but it was comfortable from the moment I put it on. Never had that happen before! Usually there is a break in period. Another Bianchi product I picked up was a magazine holder.At $16.00 I think it is pretty neat and way better than I expected. It looks like a Leatherman type of woven pouch but it is actually a stiff form fitted pouch that fits my single stack 45ACP mag to a tee. The flap is wide enough to cover the mag totally so it looks like a knife or multitool. It has two heavy duty snaps (no Velcro) that will accommodate my eight round or (I'm guessing) a ten round mag. Here's a link to it:
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=571505


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

YOU GUYS SURE KNOW HOW TO HURT A FELLA...:smt022


----------



## Mark Metz (May 8, 2007)

*Ditto on the Don Hume...*

I have one for my Witness 9mm and love it, better craftsmanship than holsters costing twice as much.


----------

